# Accounting / Finance opportunities in canada



## walewright (Apr 27, 2012)

I am an qualified accountant seeking opportunities in Canada.

I have studied the work permit requirements and I realized I would require sponsorship to process a Canadian work requirement. Also, the CGA has assessed my foreign qualification and has expressed my foreign qualification is recognized by The CGA and could be converted to The CGA designation within weeks.

I trust this room would be helpful and I would appreciate any offer of assistance


----------

